# 1994 lennox fan



## o0o_ddt_o0o (Nov 26, 2007)

i pulled the cover off of the fan and the wires came out of the fan motor i didnt see which way they came out i need help on figuring the way they go back in thank you


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome Dennis:
Look inside the access door, you will find a schematic of the wires there that will help you get them back in order.
Glenn


----------

